# U AND YOUR CHI !!



## 2pups622

i saw someone mentioned this on another thread so it gave me an idea post pictures of you and your chi together ill go first


----------



## 2pups622

NO ONE :bootyshake: :flower:


----------



## LittleHead

*crystal & britney*


----------



## BonnieChi

this is the only pic i have of me and bonnie...the breeder took it when i went for my pre-adoption visit. bon was about 5 weeks.


----------



## Katie

i took a couple pictures of tyson and i yesterday (what a coincidence) after i realzied i didnt have any. he wasnt a great sport about it though. he thought the flash was much to bright. 8)


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

*Here's a pic of me and Boomer.*











*This is me and Jolie.*










*And here's a picture of me and "Ma Boy". (yes, it's Cooper,,,,darn, i can't fool anybody,,,ok ok,,,so he's my nephew,,he calls me Auntie Cindie!  *











Since my computer crashed, i have lost my pictres for now. I'm still hoping to retrieve them but haven't yet so my selections are currently limited. I'm still trying to get everything downloaded into hubby's puter and i will be getting a new puter soon.


----------



## Lorisbabychi

Oh my goodness I Love My Cheese I have to say that Tyson looks just like my Minka in that picture!! I will post a recent pic of her as soon as I can get one.


----------



## LuvMyChi

I HATE pics of myself :angry7: , but I wanted to join in, so here are a couple. Me (Jenn) & Hershey.  Oh yeah, that's his new blankie his Grandma bought him today. It's all fleece and soooo soft!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

LuvMyChi said:


> I HATE pics of myself :angry7: , but I wanted to join in, so here are a couple. Me (Jenn) & Hershey.  Oh yeah, that's his new blankie his Grandma bought him today. It's all fleece and soooo soft!


Aw that is so sweet! Hershey looks soooo content! I'm glad you jumped in there Jenn!


----------



## lfutch

Here is a pic of me and Lucy at 6 weeks









I really thought I had more pictures of me and my Lucy!!! This is the only recent one I could find...it was taken last weekend before my first game (Go Blazers!!)


----------



## chihuahua-lady

heres goofy me and my chis lol i need one of me and tykey now


----------



## luv4mygirls

i have to get a good one of me and both of them but here ya go:


----------



## BlueMo0nz

This is the only one I have of me and Amber! This is when I first got her (She is 1.5 years old in the pic). I am definetly going to have to take more. And when I get the puppy I will have to take pics of him with Amber and myself as he grows up :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox

I took a photo of my son with Triny does that count?




Danny with Triny sunbathing!


----------



## 2pups622

wow everyone looks great keepem comming i love pictures!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Rubyfox said:


> I took a photo of my son with Triny does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny with Triny sunbathing!


Love the pic of the family, but i wanna see YOU! You're the one doing the talking/typing here. I need a face!


----------



## Jayne

Me & My baby tyson  awww i love this thread its great to see everyone


----------



## Rubyfox

*Be warned this is not a pretty site!!!!!*




Sorry for the bad photo (my son took it & was in a mood because I disturbed his sun bathing). :x 
Anyway I will post a better one on the members photos page.


----------



## Jayne

> Sorry for the bad photo (my son took it & was in a mood because I disturbed his sun bathing).
> Anyway I will post a better one on the members photos page



Awwww you look nice with your babies, your son looks cute too!  :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Here we are (Tucker and I) at the breeders when he was 12 weeks. I had to leave him because I was in the middle of a move, it was a LONNNNNNNNNG 3 weeks before I could go back to take him home. I'll have to get new pics of us together later today.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

*Re: Be warned this is not a pretty site!!!!!*



Rubyfox said:


> Sorry for the bad photo (my son took it & was in a mood because I disturbed his sun bathing). :x
> Anyway I will post a better one on the members photos page.


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Oh yea, i can really see you face there, girl! You look like one of those people from the witness protection program that they interview on tv. :sign5: I'm just teasing, but come on now! Get us a better photo!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Here is me and Ivy last month. :wave:


----------



## Jayne

AWWWWW thats a lovely pics , u r very pretty and Ivy is tiny and so cute


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## paint my world

JJ Ivy's mum! I am noisey and wanna know what your tats are off??? You look so cute in that pic and your chi is the cutest to. Everyone else to is just so cute


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

paint my world said:


> JJ Ivy's mum! I am noisey and wanna know what your tats are off??? You look so cute in that pic and your chi is the cutest to. Everyone else to is just so cute


 :wave: I have lots but those ones are of a band of flowers and ivy going around my arm and above that is a swallow holding a swirling ribbon in its beak decorated with stars all around it!


----------



## IWannaBeParis

well i dont have any of me with Paris... that I can find, and I know there is one around here some where but, here is me like two years ago with my old Chi, Bandit, my roomie stole him tho.


----------



## Rubyfox

I found one of just me for now untill my hubby can take a better one with my chi's
I really am not photogenic (if that is how you spell it)


----------



## paint my world

Here's me and zola. I have so many I cut it down to just these 3.sorry im the one to flood this post. the first one i do not like of me but is great of zola and it makes me laugh.

Your tats sound cool by the way. I love anything with stars


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Great pics! You and Zola look really nice.


----------



## xfayex

ooooh everyones piccys are great - paintmyworld does your top say i love seth cohan - (  -if its not) but if it is i think you have good taste lol


----------



## Bri

these were taken friday

me and cujo









Me and my baby Princess


----------



## xXKatXx

Me and Gizzy boy! 

























my sleeping boys :roll: :love5:


----------



## Nona

Ok, these have already been seen recently but i want to be part of this thread so... 




























Will try and get some better ones soon! 
Cool thread.it's nice to see everyone :wave:


----------



## paint my world

xfayex you are right. My shirt does say I love Seth Cohen. And it's true. He is the awesomest!!!

Again everyones pix are lovely. I love Lexi and Iona too


----------



## jec582

Here is Pixie and I on the 4th of July!! I have so many of her but not many of us together. Everyone's pics are great.


----------



## IWannaBeParis

jec582 said:


> Here is Pixie and I on the 4th of July!! I have so many of her but not many of us together. Everyone's pics are great.


aww now she is a little cutie


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Everyone's pic's are GREAT! So good to see you all!


----------



## Cooper

I just wanna say Jayne looks EXACTLY like I thought she would!! How weird is that??!

Here's photos of me 'n Coop taken during his photo shoot. This was after he collapsed so he's not lookin' too spunky. Neither am I... it was HOT that day!

Gettin' some puppy kisses:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok here's some pics of me and peanut and jelly..these are horrible but i dont have my digi cam with new pics so these are all from x-mas time.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

me & " Fizzy D "  

( must get a photo taken of me and Kirby & fizzy  )


----------



## tik0z

wow you brave brave people...... =)


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Cooper said:


> I just wanna say Jayne looks EXACTLY like I thought she would!! How weird is that??!
> 
> Here's photos of me 'n Coop taken during his photo shoot. This was after he collapsed so he's not lookin' too spunky. Neither am I... it was HOT that day!
> 
> Gettin' some puppy kisses:


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Aw,, poor baby, he really does looked a little wilted!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Rubyfox said:


> I found one of just me for now untill my hubby can take a better one with my chi's
> I really am not photogenic (if that is how you spell it)


MUCH BETTER!  I've never thought i was photogenic either. Most of the time my face looks lop-sided to me in pictures. Oh well, i guess i probably just need to face the reality that i have a lop-sided face and need to get used to it!


----------



## TareG

Well, you guys all look awesome and so happy with your chis, first and foremost! 

And you all know that I have no chis right now  (another month to go!), but I didn't wanna be left out of this post....so here is me with my baby and the true love of my life!!!:


----------



## Rubyfox

*I just love this thread!*

I's great to see you all with your beautiful baby's but come on Jolie'smom we have all exposed our full face and what do you do..........hide behind Jolie!!!!
LOL :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

it's great to see all of you  great topic :wave:

don't mind the face, i was ready for bedtime ...i usually wear lots of make-up  

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne

Cooper wrote


> Posted: Mon Sep 12, 2005 4:56 am Post subject:
> 
> I just wanna say Jayne looks EXACTLY like I thought she would!! How weird is that??!



Hmmm is that a good or a bad thing!!! :lol: :lol: 

Cooper and u look so cute in those pics but look very hot!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

jayne you look great :wink: also peanutbutter and jelly's mom you are very pretty , i love Asian woman  

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Nat u r very beautiful , i love your hair its gorgeous  :wave:


----------



## Kristin

This was taken on Friday right before I went on a date with my bf  Lina wasn't all that thrilled about having that camara in her face again lol.


----------



## Cooper

Jayne said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna say Jayne looks EXACTLY like I thought she would!! How weird is that??!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm is that a good or a bad thing!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cooper and u look so cute in those pics but look very hot!
Click to expand...

I don't know if it's a good or bad thing... but it may mean I'm psychic, instead of psycho!! If I could print out the photo of you that I had in my head, it would look exactly like you!!

It was very hot that day... 105 degrees in the shade (41 degrees Celcius). I'm so nice... I even did the metric conversion for you. <patting myself on the back>


----------



## LuvMyChi

Cooper said:


> I don't know if it's a good or bad thing... but it may mean I'm psychic, instead of psycho!! If I could print out the photo of you that I had in my head, it would look exactly like you!!
> 
> It was very hot that day... 105 degrees in the shade (41 degrees Celcius). I'm so nice... I even did the metric conversion for you. <patting myself on the back>


105 in the shade.... I'd have melted for sure! :shock: I HATE the heat, makes me sick! My body just doesn't tolerate it well at all. Had that been me, I'd not have been here to post a pic of my ugly mug. LOL! :wink:


----------



## tik0z

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> it's great to see all of you  great topic :wave:
> 
> don't mind the face, i was ready for bedtime ...i usually wear lots of make-up
> 
> kisses nat



you look gorgeous *without make up* nat =)


----------



## luv4mygirls

Cooper said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna say Jayne looks EXACTLY like I thought she would!! How weird is that??!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm is that a good or a bad thing!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cooper and u look so cute in those pics but look very hot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if it's a good or bad thing... but it may mean I'm psychic, instead of psycho!! If I could print out the photo of you that I had in my head, it would look exactly like you!!
> 
> It was very hot that day... 105 degrees in the shade (41 degrees Celcius). I'm so nice... I even did the metric conversion for you. <patting myself on the back>
Click to expand...

you'r siggy isn't showing and neither are your pics..... i even looked at the meetup pics and they weren't there anymore either. i need my cooper fix!


----------



## mychisangel

This is a pic of me and my girls taken on Mother's Day in May of this year. 'Scuse tinted specs which I need to wear because of extreme light sensitivity with one of my eyes.


----------



## Alli

Okay, here goes...I hate posting pictures of myself, but I don't want to be a party-pooper!


----------



## ilovesadie

Ritzy and Daddy









Ritzy and Mommy









Sadie and Daddy









Sadie and Mommy


----------



## Alisha

Wow such good looking people on here  I have no pics of me & my babies.


----------



## Kioana

this is a bad pic of me and baby moka


----------



## Kioana

this is a bad pic of me and baby moka


----------



## Yoshismom

*me and Yoshi*

Excuse the blurriness and the fact that I have no make up on, Blahh!! I made this with my picture phone.


----------



## Hollyspup

Pick of me and Isabelle at Christmas last year


----------



## ilovesadie

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Wow such good looking people on here  I have no pics of me & my babies.


Awww...well you'll have to take some!!


----------



## usmcjess

Me and Yoda


----------



## Cooper

Dang... you people and the "your siggy isn't showing" stuff!! :lol: It's fixed now.. .you can see the pics of me 'n Coop and his siggy.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

aww jess you look great , and that pic where yoda is sleeping on you is just tooo cute  

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Here is a picture of my daughter and I with Chico.

And then one pic of me and Angelo and one of Faith and Angelo.

Nevermind I will have to add pics later. For some reason it will not let me add them now.


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Me and my son..LiL Gizmo...I'm sure everyone has seen it already...

Isn't my widdle man handsome  hehehehe


----------



## goldie

here's me and Tico. 
The 1st pix is from this past Sunday at the ALS walk with my sister's family & a friend (I'm the one with the dog ), the 2nd pix is from a family BBQ a couple weeks ago that I previously posted some pix - this one was mailed to me by my cousin, so it's a scan of a printed pix (a little fuzzy).

(and just changed my avatar to me & tico at the walk)


----------



## *Tanya*

How fun! I love seeing everyone and thier furbabies! Everyone here is so georgous!

This one's my fav!









She's smiling in this one









"Oh MOM!!" That's the look she had :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom

I am always so busy taking pics of Auggie that I don't have any recent ones of us. I will have to take one. This is when he was a baby


----------



## ilovesadie

Auggies Mom said:


> I am always so busy taking pics of Auggie that I don't have any recent ones of us. I will have to take one. This is when he was a baby


Aww that is such a cute picture!!


----------



## Auggies Mom

Aw Thanks  He was such a cute sweet baby boy and still is


----------



## ngtah00

*study break time!*

taking a short break from reading about EKGs and heart disease! here's we are! excuse my bummin' look.


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Its so nice to see you! Will have to meetup soon. I get my boy Saturday morning!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Ok I can't seem to post my pics...but if you go to their dogster pages there are pics posted there of my daughter, me and our babies.


----------



## Jill

I've posted this pic elsewhere on these board...but I haven't taken a more recent one...this was taken after one of my belly dance shows...Notice Reuben's perfect DIVA head tilt...thank you very much!
Jill


----------



## CooperChi

Great pictures everyone! 

Jess, you're so cute with Yoda!

*Tanya* I love that last picture of the 'oh mom' look. It's priceless!!! 

Here's me and my big boy Cooper. (I've already posted this pic somewhere) :wink: 










It's great to see everyone with their pups!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

I love seeing these pics of everyone with their babies!


----------



## P-Nut

Me & P-Nut... not the best pic but one of the few I could find


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

*I don't have any recent pics, but here is a pic of me and Charley when he was younger ... back before his coat really came in.*









*
And here is Charley as a pup with his grandparents! *


----------



## 2pups622

everyone looks so great here another of my and austin i took tonight


----------



## cocoasmama

Here is a picture of Cocoa and I.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

cocoasmama said:


> Here is a picture of Cocoa and I.
> 
> Jennie cocoasmama



No picture?


----------

